# NSBT series (New Studies in Biblical Theology)



## Mayflower (Aug 17, 2006)

Has anyone read books of the NSBT series (New Studies
in Biblical Theology) ? I only know auther like D.A
Carson has written one book of the series, but for the
rest iam not familair with the serie of NSBT. Any
thoughts ? And which books would you recommend or is
the whole serie good ?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 17, 2006)

Greg Beale's book _ The Temple and the Church's Mission_ is great. I'm about half way through Stephen Dempter's _ Dominion and Dynasty _ and have enjoyed it so far. Haven't read any of the others yet.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 17, 2006)

I was given, "Neither Poverty Nor Riches" some years ago. It was boring.
I was also given "Possessed by God". It was boring also. The author critiqued Ryle for an uncritical use of Hebrews 12, and then wambled for a while, and then came out at the exact same result: "Without holiness no man shall see the Lord." I considered those two volumes a waste of time.


----------

